# Bank account in mainland with alipay



## levorkino (Mar 27, 2013)

I have been researching about that for months and i found that there is no way to use alibaba group shopping websites and alipay without a bank account in china mainland.

Then i applied Bank of China and ICBC RMB account in mainland. But there is problem again. I cannot top-up (recharge) my alipay account. Because i can only transfer USD and china banks do not allow foreign exchange to RMB online for foreigners with Passport ID. There is no way for me to come back to China again. I am in europe now. 

I really wonder if there is a way to use my alipay account with USD or HKD remit. This situation really made me upset. I hope there is way to use it. 

Thanks for your kind replies.


----------



## detter (Apr 9, 2013)

Check out Taobaofieldguide dot com. Great instructions for how to use the commerce site.


----------

